# Teat question



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I have a fullblood 5 month doe kid who I spent well over $2,000 on. She's awesome. Her structure is great (I think so anyway) she's got awesome bloodlines. Mouth is good. When I got her she had a 1x1 teat structure. Now she seems to be growing a teat off the side of one/ is this normal? It's pea sized. I will show at the ABGA shows. Will this hurt our chances?

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If it has no orifice it is technically not a teat, she should be good to go.
Lovely girl!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I have heard of people snipping the spurs off with like tweezers. But like nancy said, if there is no orifice she should be ok. But if there is, you could find that after her first freshening, that teat start to change. Id contact the seller and inform them. She looks to be a beautiful animal. Hope all turns out for you.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank yall we love her and can't wait to show! First show is in October. Does anyone have advice on how to get a doe ready for an abga show, leading up to the show and during the show

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

If it passes, it won't hurt your chances at all. From what you describe, it would pass. A picture would help.
What's her name?


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I will take one tomorrow ! Her name is Fortune Teller. She's out of Primo Profit Maker and Fortune Cookie

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## faayo304 (Aug 24, 2013)

Oh wow! I was reading your post and totally off the topic, but I have a full sister to your doe. Was she too born in march? I just thought that was really neat had to comment.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

That's so cool! Do you have a picture of her?

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------

